# Real estate photography & Circlepix.com



## Johnboy2978 (Mar 1, 2007)

Anyone heard of or work for circlepix?  There a real estate photography firm that does virtual tours.  They had an ad in our local paper looking for photographers to shoot houses.  They advertise pay up to $45/hr.  Is this pretty much a scam, or is it legit?

http://www.circlepix.com/


----------



## brighteyesphotos (Mar 1, 2007)

It's a scam if YOU pay them. It looks fairly legit. I only wish they had openings closer to me.


----------



## Jeepnut28 (Mar 1, 2007)

says that you must cover the "minimal" start up costs


----------



## Johnboy2978 (Mar 1, 2007)

yeah, saw that myself.  I filled out the form to get a little more info.  Who knows.  I was wondering if that meant you had to atleast come w/ your own equipment, or if it meant, to work here, you must buy a specific canon, nikon, whatever.


----------



## rlouis (Mar 1, 2007)

You should be making a lot more than that! The problem with these Real Estate virtual tours is its all lowball stuff. They don't charge the client properly and therefore they don't pay the photographer. You have to supply the gear usually and knowledge, most likely pay them something, and run around town for peanuts.


----------



## abraxas (Mar 2, 2007)

I'm not up on CirclePix.  IPIX wanted $25K for license to do one zip code and they would help me market to the local MLS.  I thought it was a rather large nut to crack (I don't remember how long the license was for, probably a year). They said that I could go to a local community college and find students falling over themselves to photograph a home for sale for $25 each. I never intended to work that hard or have anyone work for me unless I could pay a fair wage.  I may not be much on my own work, but what little quality I produce would go right out the window paying someone so little. I brought a license for 500 photos and used maybe 20-30 shots on my own preferred subjects. Did some RE, but flat photos work the best for my clients.

http://360photo.net/

Kind of fun, but wrote the 3k I spent off my taxes and have been embittered by the whole thing.

CirclePix contacted me, and wanted me to buy the equipment from them.  I've too much stuff already.  Remember, "Up to $45/hr"  when thinking about this. They probably mean $10/hr or less plus your expenses come out of your wages.

There is money in RE photos- it can be a very long road to it though. Took me 8 of the last 12 years to get to there.

http://desertlink.com/wrightwood/

Good luck- try it if it don't cost you.  Talk to a lot of RE people, watch your back, retain all rights and don't do work for hire if you can.


----------



## CirclepixCentralOhio (Jul 20, 2009)

I have owned the central Ohio region since 2004. Yes not great money, but I make my own schedule around other photography jobs and have gotten GREAT photography jobs for events, parties, realtor head shots from people I do virtual tours for. It does open doors for you. Circlepix has always worked with me on things and given me the support I need. I only shoot real estate through them, but I am free to do weddings, parties, portraits whatever I want. I know how to build my business and up until this whole real estate crash had doubled business every year with Circlepix's help. I had 4 others working for me at one point, and some days I was doing 14 in a day. You are not required to go out of your area and once you get started you get a feel for what day to schedule where. I love it. I can count on my money twice a month. They also market for you, but you are wise to get to know realtors and attend the real estate meetings you can. You'll make great friends and even better business contacts.


----------



## yogibear (Jul 21, 2009)

CirclepixCentralOhio said:


> I have owned the central Ohio region since 2004. Yes not great money, but I make my own schedule around other photography jobs and have gotten GREAT photography jobs for events, parties, realtor head shots from people I do virtual tours for. It does open doors for you. Circlepix has always worked with me on things and given me the support I need. I only shoot real estate through them, but I am free to do weddings, parties, portraits whatever I want. I know how to build my business and up until this whole real estate crash had doubled business every year with Circlepix's help. I had 4 others working for me at one point, and some days I was doing 14 in a day. You are not required to go out of your area and once you get started you get a feel for what day to schedule where. I love it. I can count on my money twice a month. They also market for you, but you are wise to get to know realtors and attend the real estate meetings you can. You'll make great friends and even better business contacts.


 
Wow that didnt totally just make it a scam... lmao


----------



## JustinAdams (Feb 21, 2010)

I shoot real estate photography for a virtual tour company called home2market.  I can set my own rates based on travel distance and package size, plus I can make my own schedule schedule.  Anybody who thinks that you can't make serious money shooting virtual tours is seriously mistaken - I've had busy weeks where I cleared over $3k..  You may want to check them out: home2market .  Hope this helps!


----------

